# TV Apps SDK



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

Where has the TV Apps SDK gone to? It's no longer on the TVApps site.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mtherien said:


> Where has the TV Apps SDK gone to? It's no longer on the TVApps site.


It is there.

1) Open: http://tvapps.directv.com
2) Login
3) On the very bottom of the page, click on developer
4) Download the SDK


----------



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is there.
> 
> 1) Open: http://tvapps.directv.com
> 2) Login
> ...


Thanks. I was looking in the left nav area, not the very bottom of the page.

I thought the SDK supported interactivity within the application but the SDK doesn't mention this at all. I was hoping to build something where the user clicks links in the image and gets a new image. Is this functionality not available for developers?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mtherien said:


> Thanks. I was looking in the left nav area, not the very bottom of the page.
> 
> I thought the SDK supported interactivity within the application but the SDK doesn't mention this at all. I was hoping to build something where the user clicks links in the image and gets a new image. Is this functionality not available for developers?


No, currently we do not expose any options for interactive functions to 3rd party developers.


----------

